# Plugs



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok so just found out the prior owner NEVER changed the plugs in my 05 gto (cant wait to see the difference) I was wondering if any of yall had a good recommendation for type of plugs (i know i should change the wires too but i blew all my money on my R&R so im broke lol)


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

NGK TR6...


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

NGK Very popular with LS motors...Denso and Delco nice as well...
Bill


----------



## NC_Shogun (May 12, 2008)

I went with the E3 and they work pretty awesome to me so far.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone try those Pulstar plugs?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Those pulstars ive heard are grade A....BS!!!! Dont buy them. My friends Z28 put them in and lost 3whp!!! Thats AWEFUL!


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

WanaGTO said:


> Those pulstars ive heard are grade A....BS!!!! Dont buy them. My friends Z28 put them in and lost 3whp!!! Thats AWEFUL!


:lol::rofl::lol::rofl::lol:

Thanks for the warning. So what Denso/NGK should we buy? NGK TR6... which Denso/Delco plugs do you guys recommend?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

TxSoldier6.0 said:


> Ok so just found out the prior owner NEVER changed the plugs in my 05 gto (cant wait to see the difference) I was wondering if any of yall had a good recommendation for type of plugs (i know i should change the wires too but i blew all my money on my R&R so im broke lol)


It is totaly up to you the stock(iridium)plugs are good for 100,000miles. I changed my plugs to NGK TR55's it smoothed out the idle quality thats about it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

exwrx said:


> Anyone try those Pulstar plugs?


My 06 C6 was part of a test for Pulstar plugs. 

They ran the car on a dyno. It had 27,000 miles on it at the time. 

The put the Pulstar plugs in and ran it again. Lots of cool down time and the same atmospheric conditions. I picked up 7 RWHP with the Pulstar plugs. 

They fire off quicker and the engine registers knock and pulls timing because the flame front travels faster. You get more complete combustion which gives a bit more power but the timing can't be tricked/tuned out of the computer. So you lose some of the advantage from the faster more complete combustion. 

Here's the real kick in the nuts, they put in NGK TR55 copper plugs. The car gained 3 hp over the Pulstar plugs. 

The $1.99 copper plugs produced more power than the $25.00 trick plugs.


----------

